# Five Preludes for String Quartet



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Hey, sorry for the spamming!! I finished both of these around the same time haha. These are five short pieces for string quartet, all different links. (sorry about that)

1. https://musescore.com/user/6039841/scores/6440393

2. https://musescore.com/user/6039841/scores/6440477

3. https://musescore.com/user/6039841/scores/6440487

4. https://musescore.com/user/6039841/scores/6440510

5. https://musescore.com/user/6039841/scores/6440520

As always, any feedback is appreciated.


----------



## TalkingPie (May 15, 2020)

I listened to some of them, and I'm impressed by the rather developed style, considering you said you're 17 in another post.

I don't have much time for feedback, but the first one is pushing the performer's stamina quite a bit with so, soooo many double stops. Even if the instruments are all tuned in 5ths, playing them in tune's harder than playing 6ths (unless it's open strings). Those high 5ths in the violin look especially frightening. Nothing seems impossible, but it's quite virtuosic.

In the 3rd (the one I liked the most), those whole-note quadruplets should better be notated as 2 pairs of quaver duplets. Also, playing continuously in pizzicato is more exhausting than playing arco, maybe you could provide some spots for the cello to rest, even if it's just one beat. For this, check out e.g. Tchaikovsky's 5th symphony.

Keep composing!


----------

